# Signature Gallery



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've added a signature category to the gallery. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=601

This should come in handy for all the signature artists out there to showcase your work.


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

ah, many thanks Jezlad..this might come in handy!


----------



## forgotten hero (Nov 23, 2007)

Cool, looks good, I cannot wait for some sigs to be added. 

-Rob


----------

